# Netbook (Atom N270) and FreeBSD



## pinkmoon89 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hey, new here.

My netbook's specs are as follows:

Intel Atom N270 @ 1.6Ghz
1 GB RAM DDR2 SDRAM
Intel GMA 945
160 GB HDD
I'm wondering if FreeBSD will run decently enough (providing I use a light DE) on these specifications.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 26, 2017)

It should be OK. Note that you want to use the i386 version of FreeBSD.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 26, 2017)

pinkmoon89 said:


> Hey, new here.
> 
> My netbook's specs are as follows:
> 
> ...


The netbook seems to have the same specs as my Acer Aspire One A150 (aka Acer Aspire One ZG5). FreeBSD works fine on it including suspend/resume.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 27, 2017)

I use a bunch of these WindBoxes with the same spec except SSD's. Dual Intel Gigabit LAN on a laptop board(stuffed in an embedded chassis)
http://www.orbitmicro.com/global/system-13101.html


----------



## gnath (Dec 15, 2017)

I am also using 11.1 REL fine on same atom N450 amd64 with 2GB RAM. I feel a total of 3 to 4 GB ram+swap would be good. But I use port system and took long time for X & LXDE. Also failed to install FF from port. I had to go for pkg system for it.
tobik@, how I can use suspend/resume on same. Use this thread as I failed to get clear information.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 15, 2017)

gnath said:


> I am also using 11.1 REL fine on same atom N450 amd64 with 2GB RAM. I feel a total of 3 to 4 GB ram+swap would be good. But I use port system and took long time for X & LXDE. Also failed to install FF from port. I had to go for pkg system for it.
> tobik@, how I can use suspend/resume on same. Use this thread as i failed to get clear information.


Suspend/resume work out of the box on my netbook. I just have to run `zzz` and it suspends.


----------

